# Yay! sunshine! finally!



## windrivermaiden (Jul 25, 2007)

Here I am with loads of beautiful sunshine...so much wonderful UV...and its finals week.:x

I did run a test of my albumen printing project. I ended up with two modestly acceptable prints from my 10 sheets of prep-ed paper. My chemistry is older than prime so they are muddy. But they are albumen prints none the less...

After school today, I double-coated 24 6x9 papers with albumen in anticipation of my new chemistry which should arrive from Bostick and Sullivan in a day or two. 

I also treated my self to a "puddle pusher". been tray coating my paper and haven't been getting a very good layer. I'm going to have to practice with some colored water first as I'm not about to waste my 30 dollars worth of Silver nitrate or my 5 hours worth of new coated paper with out knowing exactly how to handle that new toy.

anyway here is one of the prints...


----------

